# spring huh? old man waiting, tortoise style



## ascott (Mar 16, 2012)

The old man patiently waiting for the sun ....I didn't have the heart to tell him crap weather coming for the next few days.....


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 16, 2012)

So patient


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2012)

Someone looks bummed


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 16, 2012)

Yup. all my hibernators came out today too, and its gray and overcast. Not really cold, but no sun.


----------



## ascott (Mar 16, 2012)

They have been up for a few days short of two weeks....so they were out until a little while ago....but with the weather predicted and heavy constant rain and snow ..they will have to rough it out indoors ....due to the surrounding housing growth and folks grading their properties our property now gets large amounts of water....so don't want anyone floating away...lol....


----------



## dmarcus (Mar 16, 2012)

Just a bit puckered out thats all...


----------



## wellington (Mar 16, 2012)

Did you say that nasty four letter word? SNOW. We are having upper 70's and 80's here, and it had better stay that way. Poor guy, give him a trip to for some warm time until yours come.


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 16, 2012)

We are still having forecasts that involve snow..... And temps get as low as 20 at night still. Ew


----------



## dmmj (Mar 16, 2012)

What is this "snow" you speak of?


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 16, 2012)

It's cold very cold ;-)


----------



## l0velesly (Mar 16, 2012)

Poor old man


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

We are at 3363 elevation and within a mile of the desert side of san Bernardino mountains...so we get a bit colder and lots more wind....and if snow is expected in the mountains down lower then we have chance for it as well.....I can handle a bit of crap weather....but I REALLY REALLY don't enjoy snow.... UGHHHH


----------



## DesertGrandma (Mar 17, 2012)

Your old man is just amazing. We are supposed to get your yucky CA weather here in AZ tomorrow. It always heads our way, especially from the San Diego area.


----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

Joy....so sorry about passing the crap weather on...and let me tell ya the wind is ferocious ....70+ mile an hour sustained gusts and that is not even counting the rain and snow that is to follow later today.....my power went out about 40 mins ago with no given time for it to come back on yet...I believe I hear one of my roof shingles flapping on the roof....yay fun....if the power stays off too long the RFs will be headed to the cousins house where they still have power....I lost a quarter of the roof shingles the last time the winds were like this in 2005.....so Joy, batten down the hatches if you have wind warning....


----------



## Shelly (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## ascott (Mar 17, 2012)

Love it....great album too


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 17, 2012)

dmmj said:


> What is this "snow" you speak of?


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 18, 2012)

We just
Got some snow this morning :-/ I was hoping it would warm up so I could take my little guy outside... Stupid snow....


----------



## ascott (Mar 18, 2012)

> Stupid snow....



For real, huh? Right now it is 40 stupid degrees here and we had a snow dusting this am....it is melting away thankfully....

The CDTs here will likely be able to go out for the daytime hours tomorrow---well, we will see if NOAA is right or not....what do they know?


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 18, 2012)

Hey snow is a wonderful thing!! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!  


He looks like he was just a tuckered out.


----------



## wellington (Mar 18, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> Hey snow is a wonderful thing!! Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!!
> 
> 
> He looks like he was just a tuckered out.



It's official, Jacqui has lost her mind


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 19, 2012)

wellington said:


> It's official, Jacqui has lost her mind



That would imply that I had one to start with.


----------



## ascott (Mar 19, 2012)

LMAO...


----------



## Ashliewood (Mar 19, 2012)

Haha
It's
Cold


----------



## bigred (Mar 19, 2012)

ascott said:


> Joy....so sorry about passing the crap weather on...and let me tell ya the wind is ferocious ....70+ mile an hour sustained gusts and that is not even counting the rain and snow that is to follow later today.....my power went out about 40 mins ago with no given time for it to come back on yet...I believe I hear one of my roof shingles flapping on the roof....yay fun....if the power stays off too long the RFs will be headed to the cousins house where they still have power....I lost a quarter of the roof shingles the last time the winds were like this in 2005.....so Joy, batten down the hatches if you have wind warning....



Old man is a big guy, It was pretty windy in fullerton as well. Warm weather coming soon I hope



ascott said:


> Joy....so sorry about passing the crap weather on...and let me tell ya the wind is ferocious ....70+ mile an hour sustained gusts and that is not even counting the rain and snow that is to follow later today.....my power went out about 40 mins ago with no given time for it to come back on yet...I believe I hear one of my roof shingles flapping on the roof....yay fun....if the power stays off too long the RFs will be headed to the cousins house where they still have power....I lost a quarter of the roof shingles the last time the winds were like this in 2005.....so Joy, batten down the hatches if you have wind warning....



How long did you end up with no power, I hate when that happens


----------



## ascott (Mar 20, 2012)

bigred ...the power was down for about an hour and a half or so....I was going to give three hour max before I brought the RFs over to my cousins house about a mile away...they didn't lose power.... I was happy not to have had to do it though....

And yeah the old man is good size, although I have seen some captive born and raised CDTs that had to have a mother messing with the sulcata milk man.....bohemith size for a CDT...but every inch as beautiful


----------

